# diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren



## pipo91 (11. August 2013)

*diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Hi, ich hab mir mit ein paar freunden überlegt das es ziehmlich geil wär wenn man zb spiele wie morrowind oder diablo auf dem smartphone oder tablet spielen könnte.
Ich habe von der ganzen materie noch praktisch keine ahnung, mir ist wohl bekannt das es den appinventor gibt und ein freund von mir kennt sich auch ein wenig mit java aus, ich würde mir aber bücher holen um mich erstmal mit dem programmieren vertraut zu machen. 
Wir würden die app dann im playstor zum verkauf anbieten. Mich würde nur interresieren ob ihr erfahrungen mit sowas habt, was ihr davon haltet und welche spiele ihr vielleicht gerne auf eurem handy oder tablet spielen würdet und was ihr dafür bereit wärt auszugeben.


----------



## Unbr3akable (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Also ich fang mal an.

Deine Überlegungen sind zwar toll, aber da hast du, wie du schreibst, 1 Dimension zu hoch rausgegriffen. Du hast meintest du hast keine Ahnung von Programmieren und dein Freund auch nur ein bisschen? Mit ein bisschen Bücher kaufen wir das nichts. Sogar diese App zu programmieren ist gerade zu unmöglich, da es keinen sourcecode von Diablo oder Elder Scrolls gibt. Die Android Devices schaffen nicht mal diese Grafikeinstellungen und den ganzen Code im Spiel zu verarbeiten. 

Kurz und einfach das ist ein schöner Traum von euch beiden aber das wird nichts. Das zu programmieren geht nicht da euch der Code Fehlt und wenn schon das zu programmieren wäre viiiiieeeeeeel zu Umfangreich. Als Einsteiger sollte man ersteinmal mit gaaaaanz kleinen Sachen anfangen. Wenn das nämlich gehen würde, wären andere Leute auch schon draufgekommen. 

Die Nutzer heutzutage sind nicht bereit für eine App zu zahlen die diese nicht testen konnten. Wenn ihr jetzt Geld verlangen würdet dann würde es gleich heißen ihr seid Geld geil. Werbung ist KEINE Alternative da die Leute langsam auch wissen wie man die entfernt und sind dadurch genervt. Wenn ihr eine App macht, niemals Geld dafür verlangen, sondern ingame Bonusinhalte bzw. eine ProVersion bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Stueppi (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Wenn ihr es dann geschafft habt Diablo Smartphone und Tablet ready zu bekommen und verkauft, erzählt uns bitte auch um wieviel Blizzard euch verklagt.


----------



## shiwa77 (11. August 2013)

Also Diablo auf dem Tablet mit touch Bedienung währe ja mal absolut geil. Wenn das mal einer machen würde, würde ich es mir sofort holen. Und ich währe durchaus bereit, dafür 15 - 20€ auszugeben.


----------



## ColorMe (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Macht es euch doch einfacher und portiert Windows XP auf euer Android.


----------



## evolution (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Lizenz um die Story, Charactere und einfach alles von Diablo verwenden und vertreiben zu dürfen? - Nicht vorhanden
Basics im Porgrammieren? - Nicht vorhanden.

Tut mir leid, aber es scheitert schonmal an Punkt 1.

Man sollte für sowas schonmal mehrjährige Erfahrung mitbringen und richtige Spiele programmiert haben. Mit nem Buch alleine wirst du höchstens simple "Games" programmieren können, von denen es tausende im Netz gibt (Tetris Klone usw.)

Wenn du wirklich Games porten oder neu programmieren willst, sammle erstmal Praxiserfahrung und frage in 5 Jahren nochmal nach, falls du bis dahin nicht sowieso schon genug Erfahrung hast und sowas nicht mehr fragen musst

PS.: was ich bereit wäre, asuzugeben? 0,89 Cent.
Aber das soll dich jetzt nicht abschrecken. PopCap Games ist auch durch simple "billige" Spiele großgeworden. Bejeweled, Plants vs. Zombies, Peggles usw.

Games müssen Fun machen, egal wie aufwändig sie sind. Nur das zählt am Tab/ Smartphone. Alleine die Steuerung von Diablo wird zu kpmpliziert sein, sodass viele grundsätzlich keinen Bock drauf haben - dafür gibt es ja den PC. Aber so PopCapGames Titel sind richtig toll für zwischendurch und damit macht man richtig Geld am Smartphone / Tab.

Lasst euch gemeinsam was lustiges einfallen und probiert es mal zu programmieren, vielleicht dürfen wir von euch in 5 Jahren mal funny Games für Zwischendruch abkaufen


----------



## pipo91 (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Ok, danke schonmal für eure meinungen, ich denke mal ich werd mir die tage mal ein paar bücher zulegen und dann einfach mal anfangen, vielleicht schaff ich es ja in ein paar wochen oder monaten sowas wie tetris hinzubekommen 
Übrigens windows xp auf nem smartphone hab ich schon gesehen, aber das booten allein hat fast ne halbe stunde gedauert und internet lief auch noch nich, wie auch ohne treiber, schade nur, dann wär alles so einfach..
Ich werd mich dann erstmal einlesen und wenn ich irgendwas kleines geschaffen hab meld ich mich, fals es jemanden interresiert


----------



## Research (11. August 2013)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

VM wäre die Lösung. Aber da hackt es dann mit der direkten Ansprache der Hardware.


----------



## SnakeByte (28. März 2014)

*AW: diablo/morrowind oder anderes für android programieren*

Zwar schon etwas älter dieses Thema, aber ich geb den Vorrednern recht. Spiele Diablo oder Elder Scrolls mit nur zwei Leuten ohne tiefe Erfahrung rausbringen zu wollen, ist Zeitverschwendung. Nicht umsonst sitzen bei Blizzard und Bethesda dutzende Leute über Jahre (jeden Tag) dran: Grafiker, Storyboarder, Grafikprogrammierer, Netzwerkprogrammierer, Audiofreaks,...

Wenn du unbedingt deine Lieblingsgames auf dem Tablet zocken willst, versuch es einfach mit einem Streamer wie Splashtop (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.splashtop.remote.pad.thd&hl=de), anstatt das Rad neu zu erfinden. So bleibt mehr Zeit für das Wesentliche


----------

